# Battle For Middle Earth 2 LAN



## Randro

Re: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f59/the-battle-for-middle-earth-2-lan-issue-219132.html

hi i got the same problem and i dont get how i can solve it...

i've got a windows 7, and my friend has got a windows XP, we have different serial key.

plssss help up! we want to play this game so bad.


----------



## Randro

*The Battle for Middle-Earth 2 LAN problem*

Hi me and my friend want to play The lord of the rings the battle for middle-earth 2, over LAN. We installed the game on one windows 7 and one windows XP, and both have different serial number, but when we try to play togehter we cant because i cant see him but he can see me, but when i write something in the chat i he can see it, but when he writes something i can see it. When i make a game and he tries to join, it says ''CONNECTION TIMED OUT''. and when he makes a game i cant see it.

i have tried to turn firewall off on both computers, and it still wont work.

and we want to play this game together so bad! pls help ray:


----------



## Randro

anyone?? :/


----------



## Jason09

Hi and welcome to TSF!
First, please try to wait at least 24 hours before bumping your thread, as those of us that help are all volunteers.

It may help to open ports in your router. What is the exact make and model of your modem and router?


----------



## Randro

okay i will wait 24 hours next time.

and im not that good at english then what is ''ports in router''?? i think i know what it is, but im still not sure. 

and where can i find the modem?? i can find a modem acces code, but no more.


----------



## Jason09

To run and host certain applications on the computer, pieces of data called ports need to be open. Most ports for these specific pices of data are normally closed, and have to be opened to run certain programs.

Does your computer have a wireless connection to the Internet, or do you have a blue cable running out from the computer to another device (not the computer itself)? Your modem and router are the devices used to receive Internet. The modem receives the connection directly from your Internet service provider, and the router takes that connection and transfers it to computers and other network devices you may have connected.


----------



## Randro

okay. I have a wireless connetion.


----------



## Jason09

Ok, try doing these steps.
Go to Start>All Programs>Accessories>Command prompt. In the command prompt, type *ipconfig/all*. Right click, and click Select All. Then paste the results here.


----------



## Randro

should i do it on both computers? i have done it on the windows XP.


----------



## Randro

but my language is danish then you might not understand, and i did type ''ipconfig/all'' but when i want to copy the ''select all'' mark goes away. and i did try to CTRL, C and it still wont work.


----------



## Randro

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator>ipconfig/all

Windows IP-konfiguration

V?rtsnavn. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Pars
Prim?rt DNS-suffiks. . . . . . . . . . . . . :
Nodetype . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP-routing aktiveret . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nej
WINS-proxy aktiveret . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nej
S?geliste for DNS-suffiks. . . . . . . . . . : lan

Ethernet-netv?rkskort Tr?dl?s netv?rksforbindelse:

Forbindelsesspecifikt DNS-suffiks. . . . . . : lan
Beskrivelse. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Wireless LAN PCI 802.11 b/g
adapter WN5301A
Fysisk adresse . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-A8-B6-4A-22
Dhcp aktiveret . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ja
Automatisk konfiguration aktiveret . . . . . : Ja
IP-adresse . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.84
Undernetmaske. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP-server. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS-servere. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Rettigheden opn?et . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 29. juli 2011 13:04:02
Rettigheden udl?ber. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 29. juli 2011 13:24:02

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator>^V


----------



## Randro

i there it is, ask me those words that you do not understand, then i can translate them for you.

and thank you for the help.


----------



## Jason09

Try putting *192.168.1.254* in the address bar of the web browser, and hit enter. Does that take you to a configuration page?


----------



## Randro

then you mean that is should write 192.168.1.254 in the ''IP-addresse'' ?


----------



## Jason09

Those numbers (which is the default gateway) is the address to access your router's configuration page. You can enter it in from a new tab in your web browser.


----------



## kcptech

EA Games started removing LAN support last year on many of its games in place with online game match. This is primarily to control pirating and providing added security to the company to limit the use of the key as well as validating it.

The patch to support LAN in LOTR: Battle for Middle Earth 2 was patch 1.03. The last patch 1.06 basically won't let LAN work within the game. Reinstalling the game and using Patch 1.03 will allow the game's LAN ability to function.


----------

